# amarok 2.4 Datenbank

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

wo liegt bei amarok 2.4 die Datenbank? Auf Grund von fehlerhaften Anzeigen will ich die  löschen.

[CODE]olaf@flammenflitzer ~/.kde4/share/apps/amarok $ ls -la

insgesamt 44

drwx------  6 olaf olaf 4096  6. Feb 10:27 .

drwx------ 82 olaf olaf 4096  5. Feb 19:46 ..

drwx------  4 olaf olaf 4096  5. Feb 13:28 albumcovers

-rw-r--r--  1 olaf olaf 5869  6. Feb 11:15 current.xspf

-rw-r--r--  1 olaf olaf   58  6. Feb 11:15 dynamic_current.xml

-rw-r--r--  1 olaf olaf    0  5. Feb 13:09 dynamic.xml

-rw-r--r--  1 olaf olaf  308  6. Feb 11:15 layout

 Habe schon im home Verzeichnis nach *.db u.ä gesucht und nichts gefunden.

----------

## franzf

Du scheinst mit Amarok keinen embedded-mysql zu verwenden. Dann liegen die wohl irgendwo unter /var/lib/mysql. Pfusch aber BITTE nicht per Hand da rum. WIllst du eine neue DB probieren, richtige dir in der Amarok-conf eine neue ein.

Am einfachsten wäre, du baust mysql + amarok mit aktiviertem embedded-USE-Flag neu. Dann in der config umstellen (Haken bei der "Server"-Option weg). Dann wird ein entsprechender Ordner in ~/.kde4/share/apps/amarok erstellt (mysqle), den man auch verschieben kann. Oder dort die my.cnf ändern.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was spricht für embedded-mysql ?

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Was spricht für embedded-mysql ?

 

Die Diskussion hatten wir doch schonmal, oder?

embedded = Kein globaler MySql-Server muss laufen, das Programm startet dafür selber eine Instanz, die mit User-Rechten läuft. WIrd auch nur gestartet, wenn amarok läuft. Ein großer mysql-Server mit zig DBs muss natürlich separat gestartet werden.

Vorteil des Servers ist natürlich: Wollen mehrere User am selben PC die selbe Music-Collection verwenden, muss nicht für jeden User ein eigener mysql eingerichtet werden. Das geschieht einmal, und der ist für alle verwendbar. Problem: Hat ein User eine andere Einstellung bei der Collection, kann es passieren, dass es zu Komplikationen mit aneren Usern kommt, speziell wenn jeder User noch ein Musik-Verzeichnis im eigenen /home für "private" mUsik in die Collection einfügt -> Vorteil embedded. Man könnte natürlich nur einem User Schreibrechte auf die Tabellen geben, das irritiert aber vllt. die anderen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich dachte eher, das man sagt, ab Datenmenge ca. >= extern mysql darunter intern mysql.

----------

